# Hi. first time snowboarding next week.



## Snakepit (Feb 24, 2017)

Is this your first time snowboarding? You can try and look at taking lessons at one of the resorts as they usually come packaged with boots and board rentals. Might be a cheaper option than buying your own gear without knowing if you're going to stick with it.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

^ +1 

Do the beginner package with lessons and find out if you like it. If you get stoked, come back, tell us all about it and we'll give you some suggestions as to what to get.

Have fun!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

For an actual answer to your question:

Look for a board that is:
1. The more rocker the better. Rocker makes turning easier
2. An appropriate length for your weight (not your height)
3. A good brand so the resale value is high
4. Hopefully a 2016 (or 2015) board.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

uzumax4 said:


> Hello. my name if freddy im from venezuela, right now im living in canada, AB Calgary for the next 4 months , I want to snowboard till the end of the season, and I want to know if you guys can help me buying an used snowboard and gear, like what should I know or ask when buying, its like one month more of season so I dont want to spend a lot of money and never used again , cuz I dont know if i'm staying or coming back one day so ...
> 
> thanks in advance.


What's your weight?
What's your height?
What's size is your shoes?
What's your budget?
Where do you going to snowboard?
Do you have plans to sale the gear after?

In Calgary, on Kijiji, you can find a lot of good deals, but you need to buy the right thing, or almost. Probably boots you can buy the wrong size now and I believe with $100/$150 you can buy an used set of board+bindings+boots.

Also, depending where you going to go you have a little bit more than a month of season, you may need to consider that too.


----------

